# Coffins and Shovels...a blog



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

I like the sign that you made and the concept sketches for the shack. Will definitely stop by periodically to check out your blog.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Love the shack idea!! if you build it be sure to post pictures here too!!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jun 25, 2008)

Si-cotik said:


> Love the shack idea!! if you build it be sure to post pictures here too!!


Will do. Have half the supplies. Shouldnt be a problem!


----------

